# Holiday after egg collection/transfer? - advice please



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum. I am 35 and husband 37, we got married last year and have tried to get pregnant since with no luck. Panicking a bit because of my age (and we would like a few children) thought we'd get ourselves checked out - all seems to be OK with me but husband has oogliospermia, so they basically said very unlikely to conceive naturally. Told the waiting list is at least 12 mths so have self funded - due to start my injections first week of June. The problem we have is that we don't know what to expect after we get to the egg collection/transfer bit which is scheduled for the first week of July. Before we began our IVF journey we had booked a 2 week cruise around the Med - the cruise needs to be paid this week so are wondering whether to cancel or go ahead with it. Is there any reasons why we should/shouldn't go on the cruise - it will be 3 weeks after the EC/ET?? Please help x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Dizzy I went to an Iron Maiden concert 2 days after my transfer lol And I ended up with Sam.

A cruise may do you good....relaxing,no house work lol ect

Its up to the individual but I would go.Good luck with your treatment


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Dizzy - if your holiday is 3 weeks after ET, then you would have taken your pregnancy test the week before you go. Whether the outcome is good or bad, I think a holiday in the med would be an excellent way to celebrate/commiserate, so I say go for it! You won't need to visit the clinic again for a few weeks after that if you are pregnant (for your first scan) so I can't really think of any reasons why you shouldn't go! All the best for your treatment


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya dizzy, I had the same decision and we booked a week in greece for 2 weeks after test date. I decided as long as it was a short flight and a relaxing hol rather than an  action packed one it would be fine. The advice all says if you pregnant it is generally fine to fly short haul until really late. Also a cruise sounds like it would be lovely and relaxing. My test was negative but having the holiday booked has really given me something to look forward to (hopefully yours will be a celebration instead!)
Best of luck with your treatment 
xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree 3 weeks after ec/et you would have your result and then probably will need to relax after the stress and worry of your cycle.  Hopefully as the others say it will be a holiday to celebrate


----------

